# Rabbit outing attendance?



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

The outing will be on the 18 and 19 of January between Cassopolis and Three Rivers on State Land. There are hotels in Three Rivers or can come to Niles which is about 30 minutes away. 

I am in!!!!! And will be staying in Niles. 

So theres ONE!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i am in. i will be driving down saturday morning and will be staying saturday night. i will need a place to crash at so if anyone wants to share a room let me know. also i will be coming from the lansing area and if anyone wants to ride with me they can. i have room for 3 people. 

mich buckmaster, are you going to be staying at a hotel?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll be bringing my pup's (hopefully all of them) if my female is out of heat all the way.
And a hunting buddy that helps me handle the dog's.

If this is ok with bvanzalen he has a place for us to bunk.

I'd like to come up Friday night so the pup's can rest..


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have to check with work first to see if I get the day off. If I do come it will only be one of the days and I will drive out early one of the mornings. I will just need to know where everyone is meeting and I will report if and when I'm making it.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm in. 

If anybody needs pricing for hotels/motels in Three Rivers let me know. I'm sure we can get group rates.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I will be there and am checking on my budy George attending too.. We will be in Coldwater Friday hunting goose so may head to wherever we are hunting to stay Friday night.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I was planning on attending, but doesn't look like I'll be able to make it.

Good Luck guys !!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Bvanzelan, How much were those rooms? ANd where did you check on? You and I need to get together and put our heads together on some areas. I will PM you and get some maps copied.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I haven't done any pricing checking yet. If I knew how many people wanted rooms to rent I could try and get discounts.

Let me know when you want to check out some land........


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Ran the heck out of them last night in the rain.

They were pounding rabbits.
My female looks light she's getting ready to come out of heat so we should the hole gang to hunt with..


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Am I the only one that got mixed up with the bunny hunting posts? I thought we were talking about the one in Fowlerville Dec. 29th. DUH!! I am not SURE about Jan. 18 and 19, still have to check with my goose hunting buddy and the dog sitter. Maybe I can bring the dog if a hotel allows..... Will check back later.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

has anyone found out any info on rooms yet? i would like to stay close to where we will be hunting but it would be nice if we all stayed at the same place.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Three Rivers Inn
269-273-9521
Pool, bar, restaurant
$72 two people poolside
$72 two people non-poolside

Super 8 Three Rivers
269-279-8888
Pool
$70.20 Double
$64.80 Single for two people
tax included

Holiday Inn Express Three Rivers
269-278-7766
$89.00 One or two beds

There are smaller motels a little farther out:

Little Country Inn - White Pigeon (about 10 miles south of TR)
269-483-7770

Plaza Motel - White Pigeon
269-483-7285

Tower Family Motel - White Pigeon
269-483-7876

Plainsman Motel - Schoolcraft (about 10 miles north of TR)
269-679-5266

Three Rivers Inn would be my personal choice. Great bar!

Post if I can help out...

Bob


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well so far it looks like:

Wild Bill
Bvanzelan
Hunter333
Robert McCoy JR
Mich Buckmaster

5 of us huh, looks like a good time Get those guns ready!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks for the info bob. i will wait to see if anyone wants to share a room and to see where everyone else is staying.i might be bringing a friend along also. i've been trying to get him to join the site and maybe if he meets some of the good people here maybe he will join.also i know of a couple of other members that might be coming along. just thought i would let you guys know so you have an idea.
bill


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

well throw my name into the hat, i am going to drive out when i get off work on sat. morning @ 8:00am, i'll have to get someone's cell phone # in order to meet up with you guys in the morning probably be in the area @ around 10:30.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey jamie are you going to stay out there sat night?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am unable to attend as I cannot find a dogsitter and he is not able to fit in the truck with all of the stuff that I will have with us for the goose hunt.... Sorry, I was really hoping to be there. Good shooting all!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey sounds good Jamie. I will be out these next two weeks checking my new game cam and check some rabbit areas. I will make sure I get you some numbers to check in with. 

Hunter333, Sorry you cant make it!! Maybe next time.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

be careful mich buckmaster.them game cams are costly.film that is. when i keep up on my cams i can go threw 4 rolls of film a week but i love getting them pictures back.never know what you will see.

jamie i will give you my cell number but you should get another number just in case my phone is out of range.

it looks like i wont be need a place to crash anymore. i am going to stay at jamies place.

does anyone have any ideas for lunch. are we going to go somewhere or cook out in the field. if we cook out then i could bring a pot of chilli and warm it up on a coleman stove.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I think the Chili is a great idea. Tailgating in the woods! I can bring something too if that's the way we're going. 

I have two friends that are coming along also.

By the way, Christmas Day we got about 10 inches of snow in Three Rivers. By the time we hunt it should be just right for the dogs and bunnies!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if we cook out in the field does anyone have a coleman stove to use. i looked for mine today and could not find it. not sure if its in my parents attic or in storage.i still havent un packed all the way since we moved. if we do cook out then i will bring a pot of venison chilli and crackers.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Wild Bill,

I'll bring the stove.

Bob


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm out. That's the same weekend of my daughter's birthday party. Have fun fellas.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

There is also a little joint to eat at near Jones. It is a bar setting but good food. We could eat there if need to. Also it would be fun to eat out in the wilderness.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

how about lunch out in the field and dinner and drinks at the bar after the hunt. i just need to know how many will be there before hand so i know how much chilli to bring.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm still in. Can't wait..

Buckmaster,
Been seing many rabbits up there??

I've been finding them in fence row's and creek bottom's mainly..


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey rob,
good to see your still coming.i love hunting with dogs,theres nothing better than hearing them start up on a fresh track. i was begining to wonder if everyone forgot about this.i cant wait to get out there.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

No I didn't forget.

Can't wait to get over on the west side and run some rabbit's.

How much snow did you guy's get over there?

Yeah I love it when I'm setting there watching them and they jump one man they really get fired up.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

we got about 3 inches around fowlerville. i usually hunt with a guy from work that has a dog. we go up near hale and run snowshoes. harder to hit and they blend in better.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm a cotton tail runner myself.

I like to run snow shoes a couple times a year.

They just drag the dog's too far for my tast.
I don't like my pup's too be outta hearing. Even with tracking coller's..


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

them snows can take a dog for a trip.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright, it looks like we have:

Robert McCoy
Wild Bill
Jamie 7117
Mich Buckmaster
Bvanzelen

Are any of you bringing buddies or someone else? Sounds like we will have a great time. 

It snowed here today and is suppose to snow this week. We will have to see what comes to us by the outing. If it stays anything like it is, we will have great conditions and will have little snow.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

He helps me handle the pup's


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

my brother and huntnut, if he can get permission! LOL!


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm bringing two guests. Are we gonna hunt two full days?

Mich Buckmaster: You still want to get together and scout a few places out?

Bob


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

and probably hunting untill around lunch or so on sunday.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright, We have:

Robert McCoy+ 1 buddy
Wild Bill
Jamie + 2 buddies
Mich Buckmaster
Bvanzelan + 2 buddies


Looks like about 10 guys busting through brush tearing up some bunnies. 

Bvanzelan how about this weekend looking over some spots and how we want to break up. We will all meet somewhere in the morning also. We can hunt my spots on Saturday, if you want to do your spots on Sunday. Either way lets together this weekend. I will PM you early in the week. 

Sounds like fun.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

mich buckmaster:

Sounds great. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

do we have a meeting time and point yet. i will be driving down saturday morning and staying till noon on sunday.i will be coming from the lansing area so if someone can give me directions that would be great.


----------



## ringnecker (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Thanks for the nummber. I will keep this in case TRUSHOT loses it by this weekend. LOL I know him to well. See you guys as close to 8 am Sunday morning.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Are party crashers welcome ? The jet sled is being re-carpeted and a few other goodies are being added so I'm off the rivers for a couple weeks...I do have tentative plans to fish Pike this weekend, but if that falls though, I do have a craving for rabbit stew..


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

Last one there busts the brush with the dogs!LOL.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

roooooooooooooh, rooooooooooouuuuuhhh, rooohhh... its my best beagle bark...I'll work on it....


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Thats a pretty good bark.

You may get recruted by the GunRunner clan..


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

MH, Hey that sounds great. We are meeting at the Shell station at 8AM. We will need to see who is coming FOR SURE by Friday so we can look for you and not make you wait. My cell phone number is 269-470-5634. You can call me on that if you get lost. 

Trushot, I would take US12 until you hit 40 North. This will be before you reach Edwardsburg. Then head North until you get to M60. Turn right and the Shell station is on your right. We will be there at 8:00AM both days, unless something comes up. 

This should be fun regardless. 

I counted up the State Ground and came up with about 4,500 acres of land. Some are not bunny areas, but most are.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

For scouting out some areas and setting this up.

I'm sure it will be a great time.

I wonder if those rabbits have any Idea were gonna be dropping in a platoon of hunters w/ hungry beagles.

Boy are they gonna wake up on the wrong side of the brush pile...


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Robert, LOL, they will be in for treat!!

Is anyone else coming with you that has dogs? As of right now you are the only one with dogs on Saturday, and Sunday Trushot is bringing two dogs. I am going to see if a buddy wants to bring his dog for Saturday. Just wondering, I think everyone wants to use the dogs, but I am just as happy pounding some brush. 

Anyhow, sounds like fun.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

We could work in groups like I was telling wild bill.

If we all kinda stick togeather untill we get a rabbit up then just spread out into two man groups or so we could hunt with more people.

That is if every body showes up..

I'm trying to get a couple extra pup's for the outting so we will have plenty of dog's I'm sure.

I do this a couple times a year (hunt with alot of guy's) it's really not bad with radios and if people stay in groups and are carfull.

Basically the main thing is Jump shooting with that many guy's and dog's is dangerouse.

If we kick a rabbit out let me know I'll put the dog's on it then all the dog's kinda stay togeather and you can here where there all at.

If one get's seperated I'll let every body know over the radio.

It usually goes pretty smooth. Nothing new to the pup's.....


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Mich, I'm all set with directions, Constantine is one of my old stompimg grounds for whitetails, and ringnecks... I know the area OK..


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm out guys...Lost a pup yesterday and even if I find her(alive) I don't know if I'll run for a while. I'll post more later I'm going to look and post posters.

BTW it was US12 and M50 state historical land. If anyone's from out that way please keep an eye out for a black and tan beagle that comes to the name of Lolli-pup. Thanks


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that Bro.

Did you throw your coat and some food buy where you lost her at? Some times they will come back to that spot...

I hope you find her.

Tuff to tell without and distinguishing marks but you can also call the pound in that area.

I feel for you Bro. Thats allways one of my biggist fears 

Hey By the way.

I will post this on the dog forums. I can track any coller # between 1 and 10 on frequency 17 .

If you guy's buy wildlife tracking collers frequency 17 and put them on your dog's. If you loose one I will help you find your pup.
That way you don't have to pop for the hole reicever..

Maybe this will help someone in the future.

Rob


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Trushot, sorry to hear about that, I hope all goes well and you find your dog!!


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

I went to look again this morning. Fresh snow but no tracks. I left the kennel with my sweatshirt in it last night and this morning. I Stuffed 100 or so flyers with her Picture and my cell in mailboxes for a 4-5 mile radius and at the gas stations and vets office. I hope she turns up...Anyway, sorry to bail on you guys, but I won't run my dogs without a tacking collar again and I can't afford one right now. Good luck and have fun.

I'm going to post her mug shot on the Pic's gallery too. Any info you can call me at 517-403-2385. Thanks.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

You can get a coller from wick for about $140
I have the receiver FreQ 217.

Just incase you don't want to spend all that money at once.
You can just get the coller.

Here the number to WICK if you need it. 1-800-325-2112..
http://www.wickoutdoor.com

Also I started a thread about a branding day there having over in Romulas at the ccon club on march 29.

John Cole put's a really nice brand on the dog's you can ask anybody that has seen mine they look like there painted on.

It's a heck of a good way for people to I.D. your dog.. For $5.00


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i am allready for the weekend but i do not know if i will stay for sunday. i was supposed to stay with jamie but he can not make it now so i lost my place to stay saturday night. i have the directions and the pot of chilli for lunch and will be there by 8 saturday morning.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Wild Bill - I have a spare bunk at my place that you're welcome to use. Robert McCoy Jr. is staying with me also. Let me know and I'll send directions.

Bob


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

bob thanks for the offer but i am going to head home saturday evening.i allready made plands to take my son icefishing.

are you still bringing the coleman stove? i have spoons,bowls and crackers. the chilli is simmering right now.see you all in the am.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Its been a couple of days yet we have heard nothing from those that went after the bunnies. Are you creating an elite force of shooters that you dont want anyone to know about?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well the Rabbit outing was a success, Good Property, Good Company, Good dogs, BRUTAL WEATHER. The wind was howling, the temp were in the single digits with the wind chill and we hunted from about 8:30 until dark. We ate lunch that Wild Bill provided for us (Wonderful deer Chili) and we jumped 6 or seven rabbits with 3 being harvested. 

It was hard hunting and the dogs even had to work!!!!!!!!! I will tell you that Bob, Robert, Ken, and Bill stuck it out like men and kept at it. I was impressed. Come Sunday we got 6 inches of fresh snow and it was COLD!!!!!!! So we opted to stay home and wait for another weekend. 

All and all, new friends, and a learning experience


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks you guys for setting this up. i had a lot of fun and it was nice to meet some new people. thanks rob for bringing your dogs.
it looked like i left just in time.the roads where bad till i got to kazoo and then they cleared up.allthough the rabbits werent running everywhere it was still nice to be out. next time we will have to do it when its a little warmer.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

It's been tuff.
I have to say Saturday was about the tuffest scenting conditions I've ever seen.

We ran the Dog's monday and they did good.

But we didn't have the wind to deal with..

Definatly looking forward to doing it again under better condition's.

Still had a great time though.
Thanks a ton to Bob for putting me and the pup's up.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I had a great time and met some new friends. 

It definately was COLD! I can only imagine what those pups would have done in perfect scenting conditions! Mich Buckmaster definately put us on some great spots that were loaded with rabbits!

Bill brought some great venison chili for our tailgate party. I would have eaten more of it if I wasn't on the verge of hypothermia! 

I appreciate the fact that Wild Bill and Robert McCoy Jr. drove so far to participate. Now those are die hard hunters.

I know if I can ever talk my wife into it, I'm getting a beagle from Gunrunners! Rob knows his dogs and certainly has a passion for beagling. It was a pleasure to have him stay at my place and he's welcome back anytime.

Thanks to all for a great time in the woods and I hope we can do it again when the weather breaks.  

Bob


----------

